# something I am proud of....



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I did this drawing as part of a trade for an edited photo from a friend. It wasn't intended to be anything uber special, just a thanks for editing a picture of my late horse Tailor. So while I was at work, I grabbed a piece of printer paper and a mechanical pencil I had in my purse and worked on this over the course of several lunch breaks. When I got home I touched up a few of the darker areas with an 8B pencil. I haven't done any blending yet, and I don't think I want to. I think it looks good the way it is, but any advice on what to do would be appreciated. I am quite shocked this came out as good as it did.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow! Very nice!
The only thing that sort of sticks out is the horse's right elbow (left on the picture). It looks too big, but I'm not sure if you can change that. Otherwise it's really fantastic.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I think its spectacular Liz!!! Wonderful job!!!!


----------



## CMSH (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely!!!!


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Great!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly, Liz, skip the blending, it'll just sap the energy out of it---this is fantastic, one of your most dynamic yet, great technically. Don't know about the elbow, maybe, but I didn't notice it on my own.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you everybody...funny thing about that elbow...I struggled alot with it and although I used my eraser VERY little for any highlighting, I did take my eraser to the elbow several times because I wasn't happy with either the shape or how I was shading around it. I also wasn't too thrilled with the left hoof. That one gave me trouble too. 

I also noticed that the scanned image didn't pick up as much of the cross hatching that shows up in the drawing, but even still, I am going to leave the drawing alone.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I would leave it as is - it's beautiful! Good job!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

that is so good!! you should be very happy with it  and leave it , i think it looks lovely


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats incredible! Great job!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

It's a bazillion times better than anything I could ever do, so I honestly have no critiques.

Gorgeous!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Sensational Liz!!!! You've improved 10 fold in this one, don't touch it it's excellent how it is!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats so good. Maybe if I tried in Art class, I might one day get good at drawing. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hmm... I'm going to critique a couple little things.

The rider looks like they're puckering their lips out like they're going to give a big ol' kiss to somone.
The rider's arm is also insanely skinny. Like there's a jacket wrapped around their bones.
The rider's helmet looks like it was shoved all the way down on top of their skull or like they're wearing a helmet skull cap of some sort.

The horse's near hoof looks more like a side view hoof.
The horse's far hoof looks more like a fron view hoof.
The horse's ears are on two different levels of the head...
The horse's elbow is a bit funky. It looks as is it has no shoulder... It also looks too geometric.
It looks like the horse has no neck. I know that 3/4 view horse necks are insane to try and draw so... I'm just saying kudos for getting it that close. I would have failed and given up.

Now by critiquing, I am in no way saying your art stinks or anything, I'm just pointing out minor flaws. That is it.


----------

